# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Qùa tặng xinh xắn từ The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf trong mùa mưa

## thecoffeebeanvn

*THE COFFEE BEAN & TEA LEAF VIỆT NAM

*

Quà tặng mùa mưa từ *The Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf Vietnam* đây:
 - Từ ngày *26/08/2013*, với mỗi hóa đơn từ* 250,000 VNĐ* sử dụng tại *Coffee Bean*, các bạn sẽ được nhận *miễn phí 1 áo mưa màu tím cá tính* của chúng tôi.

 Còn chờ gì mà không nhanh chân đến thưởng thức không gian cà phê ấm cúng tại *Coffee Bean* vừa được nhận áo mưa xinh xắn cho những ngày mưa này.

 *Chương trình sẽ kéo dài cho đến khi hết số lượng áo mưa.

Like *http://www.facebook.com/CoffeeBeanVN?fref=ts*  để hiểu thêm về *The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf Việt Nam.*

----------

